# Springtail question



## rcoschino (Jun 4, 2021)

I added an 8oz culture of springtails to my vivarium about 2 months ago and ever since then they seem to have evolved and now jump. I wasn't sure about the amount of springtails to add so I reached out to the company that I bought them from (Josh's Frogs) and they recommended adding the entire culture to my viv because of the size of the tank. In the last 2 weeks or so, the springtail population seems to be exploding but they aren't the little white dudes anymore, they are longer and brownish and they jump. I'm not sure if these are actually springtails anymore or if some other insect has taken over and I'm not sure if environment is safe for my dumpy tree frogs. Anyone have any thoughts on what these might be? Do springtails evolve, is that even a thing? All I keep seeing is that it's almost impossible to have too many springtails but not that they change. 

The frogs don't seem to be bothered by them at all but I also don't know that they are snacking on them either since there seems to be so many more every day.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

They don't evolve over the course of months.

A photo would help, if you could get some.


----------



## Pepepepe (Aug 30, 2020)

My springtails jump and they are fine I think


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Pictures of the springtails/Brown jumpy critters would help. 

I suspect you might just have native springtails that you seeing.


----------



## rcoschino (Jun 4, 2021)

Socratic Monologue said:


> They don't evolve over the course of months.
> 
> A photo would help, if you could get some.



I tried getting a photo but as soon as I get in there, they scatter and I can't get a good shot.


----------



## rcoschino (Jun 4, 2021)

rcoschino said:


> I added an 8oz culture of springtails to my vivarium about 2 months ago and ever since then they seem to have evolved and now jump. I wasn't sure about the amount of springtails to add so I reached out to the company that I bought them from (Josh's Frogs) and they recommended adding the entire culture to my viv because of the size of the tank. In the last 2 weeks or so, the springtail population seems to be exploding but they aren't the little white dudes anymore, they are longer and brownish and they jump. I'm not sure if these are actually springtails anymore or if some other insect has taken over and I'm not sure if environment is safe for my dumpy tree frogs. Anyone have any thoughts on what these might be? Do springtails evolve, is that even a thing? All I keep seeing is that it's almost impossible to have too many springtails but not that they change.
> 
> The frogs don't seem to be bothered by them at all but I also don't know that they are snacking on them either since there seems to be so many more every day.





rcoschino said:


> I tried getting a photo but as soon as I get in there, they scatter and I can't get a good shot.


----------



## rcoschino (Jun 4, 2021)

rcoschino said:


> View attachment 299960


This guy jumped in the water dish so I was able to get a picture.


----------



## rcoschino (Jun 4, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Pictures of the springtails/Brown jumpy critters would help.
> 
> I suspect you might just have native springtails that you seeing.


----------



## thedudeabides (Mar 3, 2015)

To me that looks like a pinhead cricket.


----------



## rcoschino (Jun 4, 2021)

thedudeabides said:


> To me that looks like a pinhead cricket.


Ugh, would that mean that their food is breeding or I was given preggo crickets?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

thedudeabides said:


> To me that looks like a pinhead cricket.


That's what I think as well


----------



## rcoschino (Jun 4, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback everyone! I appreciate the help!


----------

